# Fan clutch



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

How does a fan clutch work?
Can I paint the sucker?
Thanks as always.:cheers


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

yes you can paint it. Just dont let it get all rusted and freese up.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> How does a fan clutch work?
> Can I paint the sucker?
> Thanks as always.:cheers


Hey Topkat,
The purpose of the clutch is to keep the fan at or below its "most efficient air moving" rpm. It's possible to spin a fan "too fast" such that it actually loses efficiency and doesn't move much air. It's got sort of a viscous coupling inside it and also is somewhat sensitive to temperature so that it can vary the amount of 'lock up' accordingly. That's what the big fins around the clutch hub are for and why the outer housing is made out of aluminum. I'd hesitate to paint it because, depending on the color, that could alter how it reacts to outside temps. 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear is, of course, correct. No paint on the fan clutch. If it's loose or seeping, get another one.


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Fan clutch for 428*

What brand of fan clutch do you recommend? I have a fresh 69 428 for my 69 GTO. The guy that was restoring my car was a fraud. I'm trying to get this cooling thing down. when I got it, the fan was stuck on the bottom part of the shroud. there is a 2" stem on it now.:confused


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just take your old one to the auto parts store and ask them to look it up for your engine and make sure you compare it to the new one off the shelf. I have used ones myself, but a new one is not that expensive and it's your best bet when in question. I agree. Don't paint it after you pick it up. They are impregnated in the area around the shaft with a type of silicone to keep them from running freely on their own. That's why there is some resistance when you try to turn them. Temps change and allow more or less resistance for the spin. 

Good Luck!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EP Goat said:


> What brand of fan clutch do you recommend? I have a fresh 69 428 for my 69 GTO. The guy that was restoring my car was a fraud. I'm trying to get this cooling thing down. when I got it, the fan was stuck on the bottom part of the shroud. there is a 2" stem on it now.:confused


My local NAPA had the same one Ames carries for quite a bit less.


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

I found my 428 w/o a fan clutch. looks like HAyden has a super duty 2797 and heavy duty 2705. some one mentioned the HD are too loud. not sure which one I should install.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There are mixed opinions. Some say the severe duty is too loud, others say it doesn't come on soon enough. I did find that most newer clutch assemblies are calibrated to come on at well over 200 degrees....and the older ones for our cars were calibrated to come on at lower temps. This can be adjusted, and there are articles on line on 'how to'. I put the 2797 on my '65, and it never gets hot enough to kick on, at least it hasn't yet in 4 years. Pulls a ton of air with my 19.5" fan, too.


----------

